# Tower, Oban - April 08



## Granty (Apr 17, 2008)

This is my first report so if there's anything wrong with it, please tell me 
They're not the best or most interesting set of pics ever, and any help with what this tower might have been would be cool. the plaque said it was erected by Princess someone Campbell in the 1700's (sorry for the vagueness i have a crap memory).
Anyway on to the pictures. 










































Cheers, 
Jen


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Jen,

First of all, welcome to Derelict Places, hope you enjoy it here. 

Love that tower, looks excellent, and loving those spiral stairs. Is that the remains of a sundial below the round window? Love the views too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Granty (Apr 17, 2008)

Nah its not, there were loads of bits of slate all over the place

cheers for the reply


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 18, 2008)

Oban is a great place, but never noticed that tower before. Well done on your first report.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 18, 2008)

very nice mate


----------



## sg1psychopath (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, nice tower, nice view, and nice rainbow!


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 19, 2008)

No I've never noticed this tower in Oban either - going to be in Oban tomorrow too, I'll try and spot it!


----------



## wolfism (Apr 19, 2008)

You should have a look at McCaig's Folly, too – it sits on the hillside above the town and serves no useful purpose (apart from being something to photograph) – a true folly!


----------



## Granty (Apr 19, 2008)

To be honest, i don't actually think its in Oban, i think the place was called Benderloch. 
Me and my mates stayed at a holiday park type thing called Traylee Bay, you could just see the tower (which was on top of a hill) from the beach there.
Sorry i'm really crap at directions and things


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 21, 2008)

Fabulous tower, Granty. Love those windows and the brickwork. Nice bit of luck getting a rainbow on your explore too. Good stuff!


----------



## Leo'sgirl (May 1, 2008)

Good shots Jen - and welcome too, to DP - it's a very fascinating site!


----------

